# Housing



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

What do your ferrets live in? any pictures?

I need inspiration x


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

This is what im buying my guys 

Xtrail Rodent Cage with Free Delivery

they are currently sleepig in the jenny rat cage...i want them to have a palace


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

My boys are in one of these:

Two-Story Ferret Nation: Expandable Ferret Cage Loaded with Features & Accessibility

I have the add-on unit as well so it is probably overkill for two ferrets, but they absolutely love it and use every bit of it. 

It is also very escape resistant (though my evil genius of a cat can somehow manage to open it unless I have a lock on it) and is the easiest to clean out of any ferret enclosure I have ever used.


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

My nutters live in this


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats amazing i can't wait to get huge housing for mine xx


----------

